# Mizuno jpx 800 irons



## drawboy (Jul 3, 2011)

I have changed recently to a fitted set of jpx 800's so I feel a review coming on.
I knew at 71 mph that I am not the most aggresive swinger in the world and after hitting the dna club Mizuno recommended a graphite shaft, er "no way" was the answer, I'm not that old yet. So I ended up with 4-pw complete with dynalite gold xp shafts soft-stepped once.Soft stepping involves putting the 5 iron shaft in the 4 iron, 6 in the 5 and so on, trimmed to the correct length, this gives a bit more flex than a standard shaft so they are between reg and senior flex. Complete the set at 2 degree flat and with Mizzie multi-compounds in blue and I have a really good looking set of sticks to wield.
The first thing I will say about these clubs is they hit long! I'm getting a club and a half more length than my old clubs and with them being cast the ball really fires off the face.The lofts are stronger too which contributes to the extra length. This took a bit of getting used to as you can imagine, but I've settled into this now and I'm comfortable with it.
The great thing about the JPX800's is that even though they are a GI club they do not look it, they have all the class one comes to expect of Mizuno so shovels they are not.
One downside to proper fitting is my lovely dependable draw has vanished, I now hit it mostly dead straight which is nice. I do not hit it high,never have and now I have the new bats it seems I never will, this was disappointing as the one thing that led me to get fitted was the lack of towering shots and I thought fitting would help. It hasn't but nothing lost.
Fitting is for me essential, I'm not your average 9.5 stiff kind of player so you really do owe it to your game to stop buying off the shelf and get fitted if you can.
Summing up the JPX's they are a lovely looking,long hitting,compact GI club that looks good in the bag and more importantly gives really good results. If you need a bit of help distance wise give them a bash, I have no doubt theywill impress you just as much as they have me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great review, makes me want a set.

Interestingly though the Dynalight Gold is a high launch shaft. I have them in S in my 53s and they are maybe a little too high for me. Again it is my swing. They are light though so that helps with swing speed. They are pretty common as the stock option in Mizuno clubs at the moment.


Oh and do you not have to change your username now?


----------



## drawboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Alex mate. Hmmmmmmmn not sure about the name change, would Used to draw it but because I've finally been fitted I now hit it mostly straight boy fit?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Alex mate. Hmmmmmmmn not sure about the name change, would Used to draw it but because I've finally been fitted I now hit it mostly straight boy fit?  

Click to expand...

UsedtodrawitbutbecauseI'vefinallybeenfittedInowhititmostlystraightboy


You know I think it really flows


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Straightboy sounds like you're overcompensating for something else...

Couldn't agree more about the iron review though. Lovely feeling bats


----------



## goldenbare (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm pinching Â£10.00 a week from my wife's purse to save up to buy a set, only 37 weeks left 

Some body mentioned on the Forum they were a bit firey on the touch shots drawboy, what do you think?


----------



## drawboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope, they are ok, mine spin like buggery on short pitches, no worries there.


----------



## goldenbare (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks drawboy, I will keep saving.


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a shot of these, the jpx 800 pro, the mp53 and the mp58 at the range the other night. All 6 irons with various shafts.

The JPX800 is certainly a long hitting club. I was getting around 6 or 7 yards extra with these. One thing to say about them though. Occasionally, a really hot shot would come off the face and the 6 iron was approaching 190yds! I couldn't replicate this with the other clubs and I didn't want to. A lack of length consistency is not something I'd look for in a club.

MP53 seemed just as forgiving as the 800 Pros though and they're on my radar when I get custom fit.


----------

